# iPad one of Oprah's Favorite Things today



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First thing given away on Oprah today--an iPad.  She said "I know it's wrong to be in love with a thing."

No word on which iPad she gave away.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As long as she didn't give away mine....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My director of Special Education told me today she ordered me an iPad!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's very special! You must have been very "compliant".


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Vet said:


> That's very special! You must have been very "compliant".


LOL! I am a consultant to the district to keep THEM "compliant."


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Every school district should have one!


----------

